# AF Thunderbirds at Lackland AFB Airfest 2010



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Absolutely OUTSTANDING!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Formula4Fish said:


> Absolutely OUTSTANDING!


x1000000


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Once again Bill, top shelf stuff.:cheers:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I wonder why the number 5 is upside down on the 2nd to last last picture??


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Your airshow shots are stunning to say the least.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. The rest of the set from the whole show is on Flickr here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157625214402747/show/


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The rest of the set from the whole show is on Flickr here:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157625214402747/show/


Phenomenal shots, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## friguy (Oct 17, 2009)

*#5 F-16*



boomgoon said:


> I wonder why the number 5 is upside down on the 2nd to last last picture??


The reason for the number 5 on that particular F-16 Thunderbird is because he is the only jet that does the upside down flight with number 6. So when he is on the ground the 5 is upside down but during the fly by with #6, #5 is correct. Thought I could share that in case some are still wondering why that is. I spent time in the Air Force and have some friends that are Crew Chiefs (mechanics) on the Thunderbirds. I now have that pic you as my desktop background. Amazing pictures.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> I wonder why the number 5 is upside down on the 2nd to last last picture??


 Stunning images PF!! Very nice work......Good Eye, Jeff (#5)


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Good job on the fast action!


----------

